# EGG SHARE AT NURTURE NOTTINGHAM



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

Anyone had or having this sort of treatment.. or awaiting...  at nurture QMC.. NOTTS..


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Me and dh are due to go to Queens on Oct 16th to an open day,we are looking into haveing IVF and I also would like to donate eggs.

Kelly x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thats great kelly... 
are you local  too... 

  
ive got the go ahead with my blood test for egg share ,, whoopy doo ....


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Thats great news!!! I live in Long Eaton,where abouts are you im dead nosey   I have booked us on a intro meeting at queens for a week on sunday so I am really looking forward to getting the ball rolling.How are you finding it all?

Kelly x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hiya

I was doing egg share at Nurture, but unfortunately we only got 4 eggs, so I was unable to share, everyone there was so lovely and as you can see our little boy from our 1st cycle at Nurture will be 5 weeks on sunday, and we will be going back next year to try for a little brother or sister for him

good luck to you both
take care

Love
Lisa
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow Lisa,

That made me smile,cant wait to get a little brother or sister for our little boy Oliver.Do you mind me asking what sort of treatment you had and how you got on? Did they look after you well 

Many congrats on your gorgeous little bundle         

kELLY X


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Kelly

All the staff at Nurture where great, they took the time to explain everything, and never made us feel like our questions were silly.

I was absolutley devasted when I was told after ec that we had only got 4 eggs, they were so positive about everything, and the embryologist rang us first in the morning as they new how anxious we were about the fertilization results.
We had Ivf with and even though we didnt get enough eggs for egg share we still got our treatment at the egg share price.

I would definately recommend Nurture in the future

feel free to send me pm if you have any questions

take care

Love
Lisa
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lisa,

Thanks for the reply hunny,it makes me want to start my treatment even more,we go for our welcome meeting a week on sunday and I am really looking forward to it!!!

Kelly x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

bitbit3 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I was doing egg share at Nurture, but unfortunately we only got 4 eggs, so I was unable to share, everyone there was so lovely and as you can see our little boy from our 1st cycle at Nurture will be 5 weeks on sunday, and we will be going back next year to try for a little brother or sister for him
> 
> ...


 fantastic hun


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i got my call from the hospital tuesday said my blood test came back fine  2nd time round .. neg hurray  
then yesterdat fri.. 7 am  a call again,,  got  my appointment to see the consultant on wednesday... ball is rolling... hope there is a match waiting... could be 3 months wait though.. but im just chuffed that the test was fine this time ... ivf here we come ...


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

kellydallard said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Me and dh are due to go to Queens on Oct 16th to an open day,we are looking into haveing IVF and I also would like to donate eggs.
> 
> Kelly x


 would you do the egg share ..


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Great news on your appointment    yeah I will deffo be donating my eggs if I am allowed  

Kelly x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

good for you hun .. i hope youcan too


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi girls....

hope u dont mind me joining in....ive had treatment at nurture 3 times....1st on egg share  2nd...ivf ....3rd icsi  followed with mc   in july. we r going again in january 4 icsi, review appt b4 xmas. 
bit bit...congrats on the birth of ur baby boy 
kelly...longeaton..thats where my hubbys sister lives!!! we  r in mablethorpe, lincs.
kitty...goodluck with your up and coming treatment.
love lisa xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Lisa,

Thanks for that,gives us all hope   It just proves that if you stick with it you get your dream in the end.Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months,enjoy it  

Where abouts in L E does your sil live??

Kelly x


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hiya kelly....

sorry hun, think you misunderstood my message..i did get pg but had miscariage . nurture is gr8 and i will be going again in january. hubbys sis lives on meynell road or drive ?
love lisa xxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks lisa xxx best of luck to you in jan hun


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lisa.

So sorry ,I am such a dumb blonde    wishing you all the luck with your future tx

Kelly x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

well  ive been told now i have p/o 
and i may not share ... ive got to have icsi too ..   i hate the nhs... all this time and treatments  then it takes private care to find out whats up in 10 mins


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kitty,

Sorry to hear your news,hope your ok ICSI has better results than IVF though,atleast they have found the problem,they know what they are doing,thats why I am dreading going private as nhs have been pants,im sure there will be something wrong with me

Kelly x


----------



## lulu2409 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi all hope you dont mind me butting in, we are looking to do egg share too and up to now Notts is looking favourite. We are currently waiting for all the bits from the Gynae so that we can call around them all but so far Notts seems pretty good to me! How did you all rate them?


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i can share now .. hee hee ... the nhs have put there hands up  
  should have tx jan ...
i love my consultant hes nice ,, not bad looking either.....   
he thought itwas unfair.. so now i can but icsi ...


----------

